# Coloring Atticus?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

Our little Isabel was a white chihuahua and weighed 3.9 pounds...we weren't too creative but we dyed the entire dog hot pink. She looked really cute but it lasted WAY longer then planned! hahaha

I say have fund with it...You can't get cuter then Atticus!


----------



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

I'm down for the tiger print. Maybe I can do zebra on Edison. Maybe start with a temp coloring then move to a permanent one once you sure you want him as a tiger. Oooooooo he is cute as is though. He cant get any cuter. I've his pic because I want edison to be groomed just like that when his hair grows longer.

Keep us posted!!


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

You could always start small using blow pens. They generally come out within a couple of washes. That way you don't have to shave him to get the color out if you hate it or mess up. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## kcp1227 (Jan 25, 2013)

Put some little hearts on his tushy for valentines day 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't know if you should risk it. If he gets any cuter, I will have no choice but to crawl through the computer just to hug the stuffing out of him.......

I do like the hearts on his bum idea, though.  and the tiger idea. Hmmm, a red panda.....................

http://givenchyrianka.blogspot.com/2012/11/report-text-red-panda_26.html


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Oh yeah, a heart stenciled on his butt! Cute Atticus needs to wish everybody "Happy Valentines Day" Hahaha!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

Do we share brain cells or something? I've been wanting to color Cairo into a panda for so long!

I've also considered what colors, I think sticking to natural colors would probably be best with the color; deep reds, browns, and blacks. Can never go wrong with cheetah print on their bodies, too!


----------



## BorderKelpie (Dec 3, 2011)

Fluffyspoos said:


> Do we share brain cells or something? I've been wanting to color Cairo into a panda for so long!
> 
> I've also considered what colors, I think sticking to natural colors would probably be best with the color; deep reds, browns, and blacks. Can never go wrong with cheetah print on their bodies, too!


Hmm, cheetah print, sounds ambitious. I would sure love to see that!


----------



## cindyreef (Sep 28, 2012)

Love it! Looking forward to your design. Pls post pics even (if they don't turn out as planned) so we know what to expect if we dare try it. 

I have to ask, wouldn't a panda be out because he is not white? I mean you can get the brown/red to turn black but can you get the brown/red to turn white? 

And my gosh he has such a cute face! I want to squeeze him too.


----------



## Michelle (Nov 16, 2009)

Thanks for the ideas everyone! I love the heart suggestion...I think I may do that just to play it safe with my first time working with color.



Fluffyspoos said:


> Do we share brain cells or something? I've been wanting to color Cairo into a panda for so long!
> 
> I've also considered what colors, I think sticking to natural colors would probably be best with the color; deep reds, browns, and blacks. Can never go wrong with cheetah print on their bodies, too!


Lol that made me laugh. I guess I'll have to be brave and try it out first! Not sure when, but that will be on my list. I was thinking of doing the panda with a dark brown.




cindyreef said:


> I have to ask, wouldn't a panda be out because he is not white? I mean you can get the brown/red to turn black but can you get the brown/red to turn white?


I will be keeping his natural color (red) as the base color, he would be a red and dark brown panda lol


----------



## loves (Jul 2, 2013)

Dunno about color, but love his groom. He looks adorable!


----------



## kelleydianne3 (Mar 13, 2014)

*Try Blow Pens!*

You should try blow pens. You can create designs easier and they wash out so you can change the color often. I have almost completely quit using permanent hair color because it is messy and it takes so long to grow out. The colors also come out wrong a lot but not with blow pens! I use stencils to do the designs. PetEdge and Ryans carry them.


----------



## GNJGNJ (Dec 13, 2013)

*Great look!*

What blade did you use? I plan to groom my 2 standards myself for first time and really like this look.

This message is for Michelle -"Coloring Atticus".


----------

